# Candy Questions in Tech 5



## ship (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm doing some painting of furnature lately. I thru out my natural sponges so instead I'm stippling and feather dusting some dry blending coats on the work. While at a hardware store, and since I don't do this stuff for a living anymore it took me a few moments to figure out what would work with latex paint best to add depth between laters but still be clear. Seems a good question here given the request for more.

Remember Wolf's idea however, you answer, you also post one of your own.


----------



## ship (Nov 28, 2003)

Posting questions is easy, it's really not difficult to come up with something. Questions can even be easy, but it's not an absolute requirement for answering the quiz/poll. Much better to vote, become one of the 326 members able to vote on the question to see where you really stand. Than put into the back of your mind that the only way to keep the questions alive is to if you see something to quiz about do so. 

hmm, we sponged a set today and used X sponges. What's the proper type of sponge to do classic sponge painting with? (Provide a few types) A fixture is roostered out, it's C-Clamp is bolt up or bolt down? Pin 1 on a mic or XLR cable is what? (Shield, positive or negative.) A chemise is a what, and how does it differ between 1400 and 1800?


----------

